# TTS Sport button 'upgrade'



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

I have been researching the sport button 'upgrade' for my 2012 TTS. It was a £235 option available for the TTS.

The magride button and the sport button are connected to different pins on the multiblock connector, back to the ecu. 
The part number for the "sports" button block is 8J0927137K5PR
which gives the sport button, esp,hazard and spoiler buttons.

I have ordered the part for the princely sum of £62 inc vat and delivery from Audi Parts Direct.

What I have gathered so far is that the margide button alters the shocks, making them stiffer.

The Sport button also alters the magride shocks to make them stiffer, but also alters the throttle pedal response to WOT at 50% travel, alters the steering to make it stiffer, and alters the sound produced by the Soundaktor unit below the windscreen to make the exhaust "louder"

This information has been gathered from various threads and forums and i'm going to give it a shot and see what happens. 
I will, of course, document the process and let you know the result once the part arrives.


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

I have this on my tts wondered why I didn't have the shock button


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

That's the one,
it must have been isntalled as an option when the car was new  
Can you confirm it changes the steering, the suspension hardness and the exhuaust noise when pressed?
What does it say on the DIS screen? 
The suspension one says "Suspension Sport - mode on".


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

Not sure on the flaps as I've made mine open all the time , but does say sport suspension on , when on the throttle does feel more responsive but might be a Placebo effect, now I've had a revo stage 1 everything feels different so can't give you any more info


----------



## TT_coupe (Nov 13, 2017)

I have the sports button also. It does nothing to the exhaust flaps but does make the steering and throttle more responsive as well as activating the mag ride.


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

Thanks guys, I thought it might have adjusted the sound from the soundaktor.


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

If you want the exhaust to sound louder do the mod I done, kink and cable tie the exhaust flap air pipe and the flap will be open all the time, cheapest mod I've ever done


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

Found this copied from Audi Documentation from another thread

_New Sport button

Another new development that will please sporting drivers can also be incorporated at extra cost in conjunction with Audi magnetic ride. The Sport button, which has been a standard feature of the TT RS since launch and now becomes available as an option for all other models, allows the driver to alter the throttle pedal response (in manual versions), the degree of servo boost provided by the electromechanical steering and the engine note''_

So at least we heard it from the horses mouth , it does 4 things activate mag ride, throttle response, steering and engine note


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

Thanks Knight-tts, that's what I had read before. Will update when the part arrives and i get the chance to fit it.


----------



## SuperShires (Jul 23, 2018)

Mine isn't the Sport button upgrade but mine stiffens the steering.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Anyone know if a button can be added to an existing 'blank' space on this row?

IE: Where I have a blank button on the far left, could I get a set with the 'S' button and physically remove it and then fit it to my existing row of buttons? Wiring it in I'm not so worried about, just if it's purely possible to physically fit.

Cheers


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

I think finding one "on it's own" is going to be half the issue - even then i don't think they're a sole button but integreated into the whole unit so the PCB underneath could be different in itself to, say, one with just the blanks on either end


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

I can't find the configuration I want, I need the R8 parking sensor button but the S (sport) button the other side.

Just remembered I have a spare set, so will have a play around and see if it's possible


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

Any update on the s button have you fitted it?


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

It's just arrived today, so will see if i can fit it tonight.


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

barry_m2 said:


> Anyone know if a button can be added to an existing 'blank' space on this row?
> 
> IE: Where I have a blank button on the far left, could I get a set with the 'S' button and physically remove it and then fit it to my existing row of buttons? Wiring it in I'm not so worried about, just if it's purely possible to physically fit.
> 
> Cheers


The pcb and the connection pins vary, you can't 'add' a button to a blank space i'm afraid. Although I would love to be proven wrong


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

You're quite right. I took apart a spare I had and the pcb as you say is different depending on the number of active buttons.


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

kerwinrobertson said:


> It's just arrived today, so will see if i can fit it tonight.


Cool keep us updated with photos


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

barry_m2 said:


> You're quite right. I took apart a spare I had and the pcb as you say is different depending on the number of active buttons.


I'm sure you could modify it somehow to bypass the existing wiring with an extra microswitch?

Intrigued to know what you are planning


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

I reckon if you can find a panel this is fully featured - then just swap the icon from the "shock" to the "S" then you'll be onto something.

I predict it is just a coding / hardware difference after that - wiring diagrams show the dynamic suspension button is just an on/off switch


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I looked into this a while ago, and it involves a wire to the engine ECU. I didn't look much but couldn't find details for the for the V6 as it wasn't a factory option


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

MT-V6 said:


> barry_m2 said:
> 
> 
> > You're quite right. I took apart a spare I had and the pcb as you say is different depending on the number of active buttons.
> ...


My next project apart from auto lights and wipers is a turbo conversion. I picked up a spare engine a couple of months ago and will be rebuilding it and fitting a turbo, then swap out with my current engine. I want the S button to control a boost controller, between low and high boost.


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

Got the switch fitted, took about 10 mins.

















Use a trim tool to lift up beside the handbrake, it's a bit stubborn, just take your time. (pic taken from internet as I forgot to take one) 
then open the ashtray, pull up either side of the trim, should come up fairly easily.
Then work the trim tool along the front, under where the buttons are. there are 2 clips either side of the buttons, they require a little bit of force, but will pop off with a sharp tug.










Pull the surround up as far as it will go and undo the brown connector, push the clip on the side to release. 
Undo the 2 black torx screws and the old switch pushes out. 
Put the new one in, fit the 2 screws and connector and locate the surround trim and gently push down until it pops back into place.
Job done 










The magride stiffens up, the steering feels a bit heavier at speed and the throttle sharpens up. It's not a massive difference, but it's noticeable. No change to the exhaust sound so far, but haven't opened her up fully yet.

Will check to see if there are any coding options to be done on VCDS at the weekend. 
Not had much of a chance to test it all fully, but it's an easy swap.

I'm also checking with Audi Cardiff that supplied the part to see if they have any info on the sport button upgrade to see if it was just a button swap or if any coding is also required.


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

barry_m2 said:


> MT-V6 said:
> 
> 
> > barry_m2 said:
> ...


You could do this by intercepting the signal on the wires after the connector.


----------



## bigchunk (Jun 6, 2019)

kerwinrobertson said:


> Got the switch fitted, took about 10 mins.
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> ...


How much did the new button set cost?


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

£62.00 including VAT and postage from Audi Cardiff.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

kerwinrobertson said:


> You could do this by intercepting the signal on the wires after the connector.


Yeah, that's the plan mate. Switch was only £62, that's pretty good.


----------



## bigchunk (Jun 6, 2019)

kerwinrobertson said:


> £62.00 including VAT and postage from Audi Cardiff.


Cheers, not too bad then.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

kerwinrobertson said:


> Got the switch fitted, took about 10 mins.
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> ...


I'm assuming you already had magride to have the Susie soon do its thing. Also am surprised that it works without any extra wiring or coding.

Suspension and steering feel stiffening for more joy must have to do with the mag ride module plus said components.


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

Yes, magride is standard on the TTS. 
The sport button connected to a different pin on the connector back to the ecu, so all it's doing is activating a different set of commands. Magride stiffer, use different throttle map, decrease servo assistance to steering. That sort of thing.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

TTS must already be wired up for it !

Were you able to find out which pin it goes to at the ECU?


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

Magride is pin 14, sport button is pin 16.


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

This looks too easy to be true, but I'll give it a go ... Do you know if it would work on a 2009 tts?


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

Mine is a facelift model, i don't know if that makes a difference or not. 
As far as I could see on the brown plug, all the wires were present to all the pins. 
As the cost for the original upgrade was quite low, I suspected that it was the cost of the switch and an hours labour (Audi prices) rather than wiring changes. 
The fact that the magride is still being activated into sport mode with the button on a different pin/wire than the original switch seems to indicate that the supporting wiring and ecu software is already enabled. 
Besides, the S button looks cooler than the little shock absorber one


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

I'd be really interested to see if this would actually work...
Shocked that everything would already be set up and all it needs is the extra pin from the PCB/buttons to function.
Although, seems much more difficult to locate the part number of the button row which still has the TPMS button for a pre-facelift car.
If it can be found, I'd be more than happy to try this and report back for the pre-facelift peoples.
Although my car is heavily mapped/modified so the Mag-ride is no longer functioning option on my car and ECU might not allow the throttle change.
It would still benefit me though, purely to further heavy the steering up following on from the other mods I have done.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Do you have the RS button with the spoiler button deleted Barr_end?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

If so I think you'd want 8J0 927 137 G










I can't find a facelift version though (gloss black trim, updated ESP button icon)


----------



## nick2000 (Oct 14, 2018)

Although I agree the S button looks cooler  , I wonder if the economy option would simply be swapping the connection on pins 14 & 16 ( or actually on the switch pcb would prob be easier )

Also interested if this work on the pre - facelift model.


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

MT-V6 said:


> Do you have the RS button with the spoiler button deleted Barr_end?





MT-V6 said:


> If so I think you'd want 8J0 927 137 G
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have that button deleted, I still have the one with the spoiler fitted...
However, this could work well! I don't need the spoiler button, if necessary I could always swap the button when needed and i code it back in as it's such a rare time that I would need to!

I don't think you can get a facelift one with the gloss black trim with the TPMS button as the TPMS is then built into the DIS in the clocks!
I tried a fair few different revision letters, but obviously didn't try or spot this.
Good find man, might have to get onto my contact at vw :wink:


----------



## nick2000 (Oct 14, 2018)

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1091682

Courtesy of TT-driver :_

8J0927137 esp, spoiler
8J0927137A Shocks, esp, spoiler
8J0927137B esp, spoiler, tpms
8J0927137C Shocks, esp, spoiler, tpms

Newer:
8J0927137D Sport, esp, spoiler
8J0927137H esp, spoiler	
8J0927137J Shocks, esp, spoiler
8J0927137K Sport, esp, spoiler
8J0927137M esp
8J0927137N shocks 
8J0927137L sports, esp

All button sets also come as a 5PR version, which stands for soul black. Perhaps the difference is shiny or matt plastic between the switches.

_


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

This is getting to be a very interesting thread 8)


----------



## nick2000 (Oct 14, 2018)

Regarding the message with SPORT or just MAGRIDE, is the DIS display only ever SUSPENSION, SPORT MODE ON! ?

Kerwinrobertson , I notice that you attached an image of the DIS - but this seems to be the same message as standard magride, is that how it works ? Thanks.


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

nick2000 said:


> Regarding the message with SPORT or just MAGRIDE, is the DIS display only ever SUSPENSION, SPORT MODE ON! ?
> 
> Kerwinrobertson , I notice that you attached an image of the DIS - but this seems to be the same message as standard magride, is that how it works ? Thanks.


Mine states exactly that with the s button no different to the mag ride button


----------



## nick2000 (Oct 14, 2018)

Knight-tts said:


> nick2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Regarding the message with SPORT or just MAGRIDE, is the DIS display only ever SUSPENSION, SPORT MODE ON! ?
> ...


Thanks, good to know.


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

Yes, same message. What I think is happening is that the magride gets put in sport mode, regardless of whether its a sport button or normal magride one, the dis will display the same message. The sport button also triggers the steering and throttle adjustments.


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

kerwinrobertson said:


> Yes, same message. What I think is happening is that the magride gets put in sport mode, regardless of whether its a sport button or normal magride one, the dis will display the same message. The sport button also triggers the steering and throttle adjustments.


Since this thread been going on I've been paying more attention to the steering when pressing the s button and yes makes a Alot of difference as before I knew what that button did apart from mag ride when I press it alway felt like one of my tyres were a bit flat as steering got heavier always confused me , but it was just the s button doing its job lol


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Barr_end said:


> I don't have that button deleted, I still have the one with the spoiler fitted...
> However, this could work well! I don't need the spoiler button, if necessary I could always swap the button when needed and i code it back in as it's such a rare time that I would need to!
> 
> I don't think you can get a facelift one with the gloss black trim with the TPMS button as the TPMS is then built into the DIS in the clocks!
> ...


Do you still have the electric spoiler fitted below the big one then? In that case there might be a better option, I was just browsing the RS parts catalogue. Btw this is the link for the above image, from a Google search https://www.autopart24.fr/item/D_0035_352464/



nick2000 said:


> All button sets also come as a 5PR version, which stands for soul black. Perhaps the difference is shiny or matt plastic between the switches.


Here is an example of the difference, when I fitted front parking sensors to mine (R8 part but same fitment as the TT)


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

MT-V6 said:


> Here is an example of the difference, when I fitted front parking sensors to mine (R8 part but same fitment as the TT)


Obviously I have the top one too, but need to find one with S and parking, not sure if the R8 ever had this!?


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

got this off fleabay £25.00 a while ago thought it might be useful as spare, but thinking might be able to hack to activate the mythical sports mode stuff [smiley=book2.gif]
I have magride but don't have the tyre pressure option.
How are you counting the pins to id 14 and 16.


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

guessing its this.
Need view or circuit board of 'sport button' pins etc, maybe someone willing to open and take some pics, it opens up easy.  
Seems to me the most buttons you can have is 5 so re configuring should be possible, big question is if you can cause damage etc


----------



## nick2000 (Oct 14, 2018)

After a quick disassemble on a pre facelift TTS, there is no harness wiring to pin 16. The magride wiring is present on pin 14 black/purple.

So unfortunately not looking good for the pre facelift guys. 

There's an outside chance of course if you added wiring to the ecu pin it may be active, but my guess would be not.


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

nick2000 said:


> After a quick disassemble on a pre facelift TTS, there is no harness wiring to pin 16. The magride wiring is present on pin 14 black/purple.
> 
> So unfortunately not looking good for the pre facelift guys.
> 
> There's an outside chance of course if you added wiring to the ecu pin it may be active, but my guess would be not.


Well spotted, if there is no wiring attached to pin 16 then nothing can happen :? que some frantic 'disassembling' going on in TT's at the mo to check


----------



## nick2000 (Oct 14, 2018)

TTsdsgomg said:


> nick2000 said:
> 
> 
> > After a quick disassemble on a pre facelift TTS, there is no harness wiring to pin 16. The magride wiring is present on pin 14 black/purple.
> ...


Frantic disassembling ! 

From your pictures, following the wiring from pin 16 it looks like where the track goes to your question mark, they would have 2 x 100ohm resistors in parallel that then goes to an led. ( since similar pattern across the pcb )

This led is in a physical position of a signal led rather than illumination. Ie, magride and spoiler up/down - so on this particular pcb if it was fully populated I reckon pin 16 fed a signal led, but to illuminate what function I don't know !


----------



## nick2000 (Oct 14, 2018)

Apologies for slightly disjointed posts, but looking at the wiring diagrams on

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... t#p9195529

Suggests that pin 14 is always the switch input,

And sport / magride indicator is pin 16 ( facelift & RS ) and pin 4 ( pre facelift ).

So I do wonder if additional coding is required unless there is another pin on the sport pcb that indicates to the ecu the sport option present.


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

nick2000 said:


> TTsdsgomg said:
> 
> 
> > nick2000 said:
> ...


'nick2000' excellent deductive reasoning  but what does it mean :? 
Guessing short answer is without a degree in electronics and full circuit diagram we can't be sure. Best route seems to be ...

1/ check if you have the pin 16 wiring included in your harness. ( nothing will happen without it )
2/ If you do then risk £62 and get the correct switch gear and pcb. ( modding existing looking difficult )
3/ hope vcds is not required or you don't upset existing settings and throw up a fault or worse !! 

** has anyone actually fitted the 'sport' button variant to a magride tt and found they have the xtras ie. steering, throttle and exhaust note ... i'm sure a unicorn just appeared :roll:

just seen your last post as I was writing mine ... so not looking good for me as circuit diagram reading is way above my paygrade


----------



## nick2000 (Oct 14, 2018)

> nick2000' excellent deductive reasoning  but what does it mean :?
> Guessing short answer is without a degree in electronics and full circuit diagram we can't be sure. Best route seems to be ...
> 
> 1/ check if you have the pin 16 wiring included in your harness. ( nothing will happen without it )
> ...


What does it all mean ? , [smiley=book2.gif] well... I think ideally we need to know a definitive answer if the switch needs coding, or even a firmware ecu flash.

Having a look at a sport switch pcb would be interesting, but I imagine it will just confirm the wiring, ie switch pin 14 and pin 16 led indication.

I was having a play with vcds, and did have a delve in module 44 which is steering. I also managed to get the right security access code which released further options, however none of them suggested steering assistance changed by a mode. There was one labelled DSR - dynamic steering recommendation , but this was on or off - however it did lead to this thread, so will have to try disabling it at some point.

https://www.audizine.com/forum/showthre ... SR-Disable

My thoughts now is that SPORT mode requires more than just the switch, however big caveat to this - I am basing this on stuff I have read, and if the thread starter Kerwin thinks the switch works and he has actually tried it then I would apply more weight to this. As mentioned previously there may be subtle coding in the sport pcb itself that triggers something in the ecu.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Ideally someone with a S button needs to go exactly what TTSdsgomg has done and do a disassembly post. 
That will then confirm any hardware differences and what mods needs doing.

Then someone needs to experiment with the wiring side of things. If that's all there is to it then happy days but if that doesn't do anything once the button and wires are physically connected to the required places then there's the 99% probably the tune is also another factor that needs tweaking.

I would do it but am not at this stage yet ...


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

Did a little digging around in VCDS and found that in module 14 Susp. Elect. In coding you change 0000?X to 2 for "Audi TT with sport button fitted"
Now when I press the sport button I get "Sport mode on!" Rather than the previous message. 
The magride stiffens and the throttle (which I though previously was being altered) in now hair trigger. 
I didn't have a chance to test it fully, and I need to check the steering modules to see if there is anything in there.


----------



## nick2000 (Oct 14, 2018)

kerwinrobertson said:


> Did a little digging around in VCDS and found that in module 14 Susp. Elect. In coding you change 0000?X to 2 for "Audi TT with sport button fitted"
> Now when I press the sport button I get "Sport mode on!" Rather than the previous message.
> The magride stiffens and the throttle (which I though previously was being altered) in now hair trigger.
> I didn't have a chance to test it fully, and I need to check the steering modules to see if there is anything in there.


Good find !

Alas for the pre facelift although I can see this coding, it rejects the 2 as out of range. So close ! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

So it looks like the sport button can be fitted to the facelift 2010+ models by swapping the button and coding it on. 
Sorry for getting everyones hopes up for the pre-facelift models.


----------



## nick2000 (Oct 14, 2018)

kerwinrobertson said:


> So it looks like the sport button can be fitted to the facelift 2010+ models by swapping the button and coding it on.
> Sorry for getting everyones hopes up for the pre-facelift models.


no apologies necessary, since it was a feature that wasn't released until 2010 - the odds were never in favour of it working.

but good job on proving the fit and coding for the facelift models. Let us know how you find the difference over time.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

nick2000 said:


> kerwinrobertson said:
> 
> 
> > Did a little digging around in VCDS and found that in module 14 Susp. Elect. In coding you change 0000?X to 2 for "Audi TT with sport button fitted"
> ...


I reckon with the flash off of the facelift - this will be possible to do. It'll just be a part of the software that's in the facelifts that's not in the pre.

This is goon a little further than just wiring now but it's like when people want the secondary 02's codes out or something like the SAI coded out. This just needs coding in but I reckon would just be easier to flash the tune from the facelift in = all the potential coding possibilities would also apply.


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

Been thinking about this, but came to conclusion that all I would gain is the loading up of the steering which although light has never given me a prob. Cost plus reprog etc doesn't seem worth the agg. Have heard people say easy mod for exhaust is tie wrapping the exhaust valve, but this can lead to a 'droning sound'


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

The throttle defiantly makes the car more 'eager', straining at the leash. Makes stop start driving interesting. 
Must have been a placebo effect before with the throttle (I also oiled my GFB DV which might have given me that impression) 
Will keep testing but the steering firms up at motorway speeds and the exhaust sound seems unchanged but have not fully opened her up yet.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

How does it feel with S tronic in sport then? That makes a huge difference to the eagerness in mine


----------



## nick2000 (Oct 14, 2018)

ianpgonzaga said:


> nick2000 said:
> 
> 
> > kerwinrobertson said:
> ...


I'm not sure where it would stop though.

To code the sport button is in module j250. ( ie not the ecu ). The mag ride module. Now maybe with a later j250 module this is enough and it subsequently issues can bus commands to the steering module and the ecu for throttle curve.

Or maybe you need a later steering module, a later ecu flash / or even later ecu hardware.

Anyway I'll let you know, I'm trying a later j250 module because I'm curious now.

Otherwise I'm thinking of adapting a sprint booster to recognise sport mode button pressed and get a halfway house pre facelift sport lite function.


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

TTsdsgomg said:


> Been thinking about this, but came to conclusion that all I would gain is the loading up of the steering which although light has never given me a prob. Cost plus reprog etc doesn't seem worth the agg. Have heard people say easy mod for exhaust is tie wrapping the exhaust valve, but this can lead to a 'droning sound'


I've tie wrapped my valves and it's not as bad as people say , i think it sound amazing transforms the sound nice bark to it, cold start sounds good too


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

Knight-tts said:


> TTsdsgomg said:
> 
> 
> > Been thinking about this, but came to conclusion that all I would gain is the loading up of the steering which although light has never given me a prob. Cost plus reprog etc doesn't seem worth the agg. Have heard people say easy mod for exhaust is tie wrapping the exhaust valve, but this can lead to a 'droning sound'
> ...


Tie wrapping your valves sounds like a surgical procedure  , but its simple and reversible and worth a little try 

"Knight-tts" could something like this be used to switch on and off remotely ? [smiley=book2.gif] 
You can get normally open or close so just need to know how your valve works ?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-Pack-DC-12 ... Sw7wZdQB-j


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

MT-V6 said:


> How does it feel with S tronic in sport then? That makes a huge difference to the eagerness in mine


Mine is a manual. First time I tried it, I almost ended up going into the car in front.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

nick2000 said:


> I'm not sure where it would stop though.
> 
> To code the sport button is in module j250. ( ie not the ecu ). The mag ride module. Now maybe with a later j250 module this is enough and it subsequently issues can bus commands to the steering module and the ecu for throttle curve.
> 
> ...


Look forward to hearing how it goes with just the magride module addition/ wiring to ecu /coding!
I have seen a 3.2 for sale here in Australia with the S button ... so there goes the theory of it being only in facelifts


----------



## nick2000 (Oct 14, 2018)

As a pre facelift owner I decided to try a later j250 mag ride module.

So today took delivery of a 2012 j250 8j0907376F.

Install was a slight surprise since although it is under the drivers seat, it is under the carpet of the drivers seat ! So you need to cut an access panel.

Connection resulted in no smoke ( always a good start :lol: )

Vcds connected to it fine and recognised data.

Within Coding, I entered the sport button code and it was now accepted. 8)

However , there was a fault code present  01794, vin details don't match. In fact you could see the mileage didn't match mine on the module data.

Reading around suggests that re entering the same coding should instigate a self learning process which populates the module with the current vin, however this didn't happen and even trying the same with height adaptation and cold start value.
So at present I am stuck with the new j250 module not accepting the current vin, any ideas ?

I wasn't expecting this to work, but it does feel tantalisingly close !


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Might need to get the component protection removed. I think (but not sure) this requires ODIS with a link to the Audi network, though some specialists have this. Might be work contacting one of the retrofit companies how much they'd charge just to get that removed, as it would probably only take them a few minutes


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

I've spoken to someone who deals with component protection very regularly and this is not the error that you would get.

You would literally be seeing something that says component protection when that is active.

So far - with all the modules I've changed around - no CP.

It looks like the proper procedure just needs to be followed for this to work.


----------



## meteor (Nov 4, 2012)

I checked J250/damper-CU type from my facelift 2013 TTS (manual gearbox and magride). The CU is of type 8J0910376F - not 8J0907376F. Still the CU accepts Sport button coding but had no impact.

I also took a look at the wiring of the brown connector of the center console button-unit. I found out that not all the pins are wired and e.g. wire at pin T16b/16 which should be going to J623 (ECU) is grounded. The wire is also brown (= typically ground) - not blue/white. Probably also pin T16b/14 is wired only to J250/damper-CU - not to J623/ECU at all.

So it seems that not even all facelift TTS's support Sport button as a simple center console button unit swap + coding.


----------



## nick2000 (Oct 14, 2018)

Thanks for replies guys,

The j250 module I have is hardware 8j0907376f, SW 8j0910376f. From a 2012 car.

I think my problem with the vin is not a protection error, since there's no error message as such. However it well may need something other such as ODIS you mentioned to actually reflash this info.

On the Ross tech site from my brief look, it's not immediately obvious if you can change the vin or not. It suggest it should trigger a 'learning process' but it seems to vary across modules and I couldn't find any examples of it being done.

I'm assuming that without the correct vin the module won't work. it certainly didn't spring into life although I don't know if this it's just not compatible or it needs the correct vin for all communications to work.

Meteor - that's surprising that yours didn't work, maybe there are further wiring changes on 2013 MY ( I think the schematics linked in this post are 2011. )


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

kerwinrobertson said:


> So it looks like the sport button can be fitted to the facelift 2010+ models by swapping the button and coding it on.
> Sorry for getting everyones hopes up for the pre-facelift models.


Bringing this back again as i've re "found" the incorrect headlight level sensor bracket - which is actually the rear right bracket for the adaptive suspension damper system. Most of you guys would already have this but i'm thinking of possible retrofits...

I think we have also ben forgetting to discuss that all the sensors must need to be present too - esp. in pre facelifts. So another condition to meet is to have:

J250 Electronically controlled damping control unit (anyone actually have a pic of this module and it's OEM placement?)

G78 Front left vehicle level sender 
N336 Front left shock absorber damping adjustment valve

G289 Front right vehicle level sender
N337 Front right shock absorber damping adjustment valve

G76 Rear left vehicle level sender
N338 Rear left shock absorber damping adjustment valve

G77 Rear right vehicle level sender
N339 Rear right shock absorber damping adjustment valve


----------



## nick2000 (Oct 14, 2018)

J250 is under the drivers seat (uk) you have to cut the carpet with a knife to access it !


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Ah ok. Good to know!

Makes sense I guess as a central ish point to have the sensor wires meet...


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

ok so in trying to put this together - for the people who have attempted to install and code the S mode button have you gathered all the hardware required and checked/changed the wiring to the ECU?

I've compiled everything i've found so far, on forum and off, in regards to the possible components involved. 
Would be good for someone to check this and see if anything else needs updating.

Definitely looks like the pin outs are different as the S button's pins go
T16b/1_____to BCM (which plug/pin?)
T16b/14____to ECU T94/46 (S mode switch)
T16b/16____to T10/4 plug to ECUT60/55 (indicator lamp)
T16b/2_____to ground (S mode switch)
T16b/4_____to ??? (if someone can fill this one in that would be great! - i assume it's a type of ground)

The adaptive suspension pins go
T16b/1_____to BCM (which plug/pin?)
T16b/14____to J250 T47a/21 (adaptive switch)

T16b/2_____to ground (common GND to all above)
T16b/4_____to J250 T47a/9 (indicator lamp)

It looks like the steering rack is only involved through CAN bus and no direct connection to the adaptive suspension module.
View attachment Suspension Adaptive + Sports.pdf


further info on steering rack - this has no mention on the sport button
http://www.vaglinks.com/vaglinks_com/Docs/SSP/VWUSA.COM_SSP_399_Electromechanical_steering.pdf


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Had a poke around my basic board and there's no way this will be able to adapt to include newer features. The pcb is much shorter!

































Looking back at the thread it seems like pre facelifts can't code this feature and says it out of range. This gets me thinking "why?".

Now I have been discussing various ideas with forum members and friends - it will most likely need a CECM to BCM upgrade to allow for the S button coding to accept. It's only theory BUT since the feature is only on facelift models I think it's highly plausible.

Thoughts?


----------

